# Ohio chief commits suicide after pursuit



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The police chief of Holland, Ohio, led officers on a chase which ended in Sidney, Ohio, where he shot himself*
The Associated Press
*SIDNEY*, Ohio - The police chief of a northwest Ohio village shot and killed himself after leading officers on a chase, police said.
Holland Police Chief Douglas Kaiser, 45, refused to stop his vehicle as he entered Sidney at about 10:43 p.m. Friday followed by officers from the Piqua Police Department and the Shelby County Sheriff's Office, Sidney police said.
The vehicle was stopped after a deputy placed a tire deflation device in its path. Officers said Kaiser shot himself in the head immediately after the vehicle stopped. He was transported to Wilson Memorial Hospital, where he was pronounced dead.
Holland is about 15 miles southwest of Toledo and Sidney is about 115 miles south of Toledo. 
Police said officers followed Kaiser after receiving a call at about 8:50 p.m. requesting that they try to find him because he was suicidal. He had last been seen at 8 p.m. in Tipp City, about 20 miles north of Dayton. 
An autopsy was to be conducted by the Montgomery County Coroner's Office. 
Holland Mayor Mike Yunker said Kaiser, who was married with four children, had been chief for 17 years, after serving from 1985 to 1989 as a patrolman. Yunker said Sgt. Bob Reed will serve as acting chief.


----------

